# Java3D-Shooter View



## TheKing (19. Feb 2010)

Hallo, ich bin relativ neu was Java3D anbelangt, und habe mir mal ein Programm zusammengebastelt, dass durch Druck der Pfeiltasten die View bewegt sodass man das gefühl hat man könnte sich im Raum bewegen. Hier mal ein Codeausschnitt:


```
public BranchGroup createSceneGraph(SimpleUniverse su) {

        TransformGroup vpTrans;
        BranchGroup objRoot = new BranchGroup();
        Vector3f translate = new Vector3f();
        Transform3D T3D = new Transform3D();
        TransformGroup TG;

        translate.set(3.0f, 0.0f, -10.0f);
        T3D.setTranslation(translate);
        TG = new TransformGroup(T3D);

        objRoot.addChild(TG);

        vpTrans = su.getViewingPlatform().getViewPlatformTransform();
        translate.set(0.0f, 0.0f, 0.0f);
        T3D.setTranslation(translate);
        vpTrans.setTransform(T3D);

        KeyNavigatorBehavior keyNavBeh = new KeyNavigatorBehavior(vpTrans);
        keyNavBeh.setSchedulingBounds(new BoundingSphere(new Point3d(), 1000.0));
        objRoot.addChild(keyNavBeh);

      
        objRoot.compile();

        return objRoot;
    }
```

Nun meine Frage: Wie könnte ich es hinkriegen dass man z.B eine Waffe (Wie in einem FirstPerson Shooter: http://pcmedia.gamespy.com/pc/image...dow-ops-red-mercury-20041028003252925-000.jpg) in die Ecke kriegt und sie immer "mitgeht". Das Bild habe ich schon, nur ich weiss nicht wie ich sie ins programm bringe. Mit textures habe ich es schon versucht aber da muss man sie ja auf ein shape platzieren. Gibt es irgendeine andere Möglichkeit ein Bild zu laden und zu "verankern".


----------



## Evil-Devil (19. Feb 2010)

In aller Regel ist die Waffe die man aus der FirstView sieht ein 3D Modell, das an der jeweiligen Ecke im Bild positioniert ist. Sonstige Zusätze wie zb. Bobing müssen entsprechend bei der Positionierung berücksichtigt werden, wenn sie genutzt werden sollen.


----------



## Empire Phoenix (19. Feb 2010)

Naja die meisten Engiens laufen halt SceneBased und nicht direkt, dann ist dass ein fall von setParent.

Spätestens wenn du mehr als ein Object mit anderen bewegen willst solltest du dir das Konzept mal geauer angucken.


----------

